# Anyone from Hell?



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Just looking for people in hell who want to meetup and chat and stuff.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

only in the first circle of hell. travel may be difficult. i hear you can catch a bus to the seventh circle.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Oddly specific. if you live in Hell, you probably already know everyone there.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Sandrik said:


> Oh hey. What part of hell. I'm in the west wing. Are you round my area?


Oh, I'm all over. Depends where they put the body parts. They stitched me back together in the east wing last time but they put my head on backwards, now I can't tell if I'm heading east or west.



andy1984 said:


> only in the first circle of hell. travel may be difficult. i hear you can catch a bus to the seventh circle.


Actually, the bus catches you. And believe me, you don't want to be on it.



ScorchedEarth said:


> Oddly specific. if you live in Hell, you probably already know everyone there.


Well, I wouldn't call it living, ScorchedEarth, but I think I met Miss Universe 1990. She's a helluva gal.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Unfortunately Second Circle here is in travel restriction due to higher covid cases than the other circles. Dante's Transit Authority have shut down the bus and train lines here as a result.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm just one of the millions of wailing & moaning souls burning for eternity in the lake of fire, no special treatment for me just the standard service.

I'm not sure where I am though, I just see flaming heads in every direction.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not from hell but on my way there now. Maybe meet up later?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm either in hell or purgatory it's hard to pin point a precise location.



andy1984 said:


> only in the first circle of hell. travel may be difficult. i hear you can catch a bus to the seventh circle.


Your avatar has changed a few times recently, you were upside down a minute ago. I saw that.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your avatar has changed a few times recently, you were upside down a minute ago. I saw that.


watching my identity crisis unfold in real time. that's how we do things in hell. how to have an avatar that is myself when i find it unsettling to look at myself.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yea. Once i passed the "abandon all hope, ye who enter" sign and paid the cover charge, I was like well, this ain't too bad. What kind of drinks they have here?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Any of you try that tour bus that leaves here daily? Don't. It gives you a tour of a well adjusted life and then turns around and dumps you back here. Not worth it. :no


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

sadly i have not been in hell long enough to meet anyone. if i sell my soul (again) i think i could manage to meet others, but i'm saving my soul for a new pitchfork. put in a good word for me with satan and i think i could meet tomorrow, though.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

I haven't made it down to Hell yet, but I own property down there! If anybody's looking for a place to live, I own a nice 2BR/1BA raised ranch at the corner of Agony Ave and Damnation Dr, right near the lake of fire. At night when it's really quiet you can hear the screams of the damned from over the mountains, hauntingly beautiful! PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Aloha from hell!


----------

